# Image Dynamics IDQ-12 DVC



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Image Dynamics IDQ-12 DVC Sub | eBay


Up for sale is a pair of image dynamics IDQ-12 DVC. I am not sure on the ohm but can check if needed just email me [email protected] .These subs where originally bought by me back in the day. These subs are simply amazing if you are even looking at these then you know what they are and how they sound, crisp clean bass subs are in great condition but are sold used and as is. If you have and questions please just email me shipping will be high since they will be individually boxed.

Thanks


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow thought these would sell here 

Bump bump


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Can I get some feed back as to why these haven't gotten any bids????.....


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Is anyone interested in making an offer on these subs ??


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say the same thing I said in the IDQ listing that was in the classifieds here. Price seems kind of high compared to a year ago honestly I paid $65 shipped for an IDQ12v2 that looked brand new and came with the original box and paperwork. But now a year later I'm seeing prices way above that for ones that are more beat up. Makes it kind of hard sell, also for impedance idk if yours have it but I know on the v2 it says D2 on the connections on the sub don't know if the v1s showed that on their connections or not.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Good feedback thanks I'm gonna check for ohm on the subs and update this thread. I wanna sell them not gonna use them for my build. Anyone interested??


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

is the cone material like a textured look?


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes textured look
I sold a set of the 8" IDQ for a little over $175 so I would think these would go for at least that, but I welcome offers.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody interested need to sell these thinking of re-listing. Any offers or tips for price point?


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

your not going to get that much for V2.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Morals said:


> your not going to get that much for V2.


What would be the price range


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The price range is good for a PAIR of V1s.

This is a pair correct?

If so make that more clear and also make sure the glue on the gaskets havent failed by now (lift off of the basket)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The price range is good for a PAIR of V1s.

This is a pair correct?

If so make that more clear and also make sure the glue on the gaskets havent failed by now (lift off of the basket)


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes this is for a pair, original one owner in a sealed enclosure. 

Not sure what gasket you are referring to but they sounds as good as the first day I heard them. 

Any offers? 


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200806301994&globalID=EBAY-US
Up for sale hopefully they sell if not I will build the system using these. 


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Auction still running buy buy buy!!! Lol I anyone is interested link above 


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in these I still have them?


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------

